# Ice cubes clumping



## dbldee20 (Dec 31, 2008)

I recently bought a Frigidaire gallery with an ice maker(freezer on top) The ice cubes are forming a large connected mound in the bin. A big clump of ice cubes frozen together. They break apart if you shake the bin, but i know its not supposed to work this way. Its such a pain to contact customer service so I thought I'd ask here. The freezer temp inside is about 10 degrees. Is that not cold enough?

Thanks


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

try making it colder, one click at a time and wait to see.

DM


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Freezer tempo should be zero degrees. Ice when it gets old will clump. Just remove and let new ice drop


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My fridge is set at 2 degrees
Ice cubes still clump every now & then
Not that often, a casualty of the auto-defrost these days


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

Also make sure the fridge is exactly level. If it isn't you'll get some spill over from the ice machine that will also clump cubes together.


----------

